

Startup Idea: Automatic Low Cost Flight Trip Generator - jayro
http://www.aorsi.com/wb/startup_ideas_i_want_an_automatic_low_cost_flight_trip_generator

======
treeform
Isn't this a relatively common idea people have? Why hasn't any one build it
yet?

